# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Oxazepam, en de gevolgen...

## meneereddie

Dag allemaal, 

Ikzelf neem behalve 1metformientje per dag, geen medicatie, maar ik heb een vraag over Oxazepam.

Is het mogelijk verslaafd te zijn aan Oxazepam, door drie jaar 10 MG per dag te slikken?
En beinvloedt deze dosering de persoon in kwestie zodanig, 
dat er gedragsveranderingen en persoonlijkheidsveranderingen niet uitgesloten zijn?

Indien ja, op de laatste vraag, wat nog meer?
Heeft leeftijd een bepaalde invloed?

Groetjes,

----------


## Nora

Ik weet dat het wel verslavend kan werken, omdat je op een gegeven moment niet meer zonder kunt. Het kan zelfs zijn dat je meer neemt. Mijn moeder slikt namelijk elke avond voor het slapen gaan. Als ze dan meer neemt, is ze heel sloom, interesseert haar niet zoveel en niets komt binnen. Ze zegt zelf dan dat ze zich vlak voelt. Dat wil ze niet meer, dus slikt ze niet meer dan aanbevolen hoeveelheid.

----------


## Adike

Dit middel heeft volgens de bijsluiter wel degelijk vele bijwerkingen en is bij langdurig gebruik verslavend. Bespreek met de behandelend arts een langzame afbouw. Denk ook eens aan natuurgeneeskundige middelen en psychosociale hulp zoals cognitieve- en schematherapie. Dit schrijf ik als natuurgeneeskundige.

----------


## meneereddie

Excuus voor de late reactie, Nora.
Bedankt voor je antwoord!
Daar kan ik wel wat mee.

Groetjes

----------


## meneereddie

Beste Adike,

Dank voor je reactie.
Doch, ik wilde graag weten wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn van langdurige Oxa_inname...

Ikzelf gebruik alleen 1 pil voor de suiker.

----------


## Adike

In de bijsluiter staat:

*Voor wie is Oxazepam Apotex bestemd* 
Dit geneesmiddel is bestemd voor patiënten die lijden aan: 
- angsten en spanningen 
Ook wordt oxazepam gebruikt voor een kortdurende behandeling van slapeloosheid. 

*Waarschuwingen en voorzorgen* 
Langdurig gebruik van oxazepam kan aanleiding geven tot het ontstaan van lichamelijke en 
geestelijke afhankelijkheid. De kans op het ontstaan van afhankelijkheid is groter naarmate de dosis 
hoger is, de duur van het gebruik toeneemt en bij patiënten met alcohol- en/of drugsproblemen in de 
voorgeschiedenis. Na het ontstaan van lichamelijke afhankelijkheid zal plotseling staken van de 
behandeling gepaard gaan met het optreden van onthoudingsverschijnselen. Deze kunnen bestaan 
uit: hoofd- en spierpijn, grote angst en spanning, slaapstoornissen, rusteloosheid, verwardheid en 
geïrriteerdheid. In ernstige gevallen kunnen twijfel aan het eigen bestaan, alles wat bekend is lijkt 
enigszins vreemd, toegenomen scherpte van het gehoor (soms met pijngevoel), doof gevoel en 
tintelingen in de ledematen, overgevoeligheid voor licht, geluid en aanraking, waanbeelden en 
aanvallen van vallende ziekte (epilepsie) voorkomen. Om de kans op deze verschijnselen te 
verminderen moet de behandeling langzaam afgebouwd worden, in de loop van enkele weken. 
Een eerste verschijnsel van het ontstaan van afhankelijkheid, vooral bij slaapstoornissen, is het in 
versterkte mate optreden van de verschijnselen die aanleiding gaven tot het gebruik van oxazepam. 
Dit verschijnsel kan zich ook voordoen wanneer met het gebruik van oxazepam wordt gestopt. 
Tegelijkertijd kunnen ook andere reacties zoals stemmingswisselingen, angst, slaapstoornissen en
rusteloosheid optreden. Ook in deze situatie is het aan te bevelen de dosering langzaam af te 
bouwen. 
De duur van de behandeling met oxazepam moet zo kort mogelijk zijn. De behandelingsduur met 
oxazepam als slaapmiddel moet worden beperkt van enkele dagen tot 2 weken met een maximum 
van 4 weken, inclusief de periode van het langzaam verminderen van de dosering. De 
behandelingsduur van angsten en spanningen met oxazepam moet worden beperkt tot 8-12 weken, 
inclusief de periode van afbouwen. In uitzonderlijke situaties kan dit worden verlengd, maar alleen 
wanneer u opnieuw uw arts geraadpleegd heeft. 
Bij gebruik van oxazepam als slaapmiddel moet minimaal 7-8 uur slaaptijd beschikbaar zijn. Wanneer 
u minder slaaptijd neemt, is de kans op geheugenverlies over de periode na inname veel groter (ook 
bij gebruik van normale doseringen).

----------


## Flogiston

> Ikzelf gebruik alleen 1 pil voor de suiker.


Je hebt kennelijk een bepaalde reden om die pillen te gebruiken.

Tegelijkertijd weet je - gelukkig - dat er nadelen kunnen kleven aan dit gebruik, en stel je terecht vragen.

Ik adviseer je hierover eens bij je arts te rade te gaan. Je bent nu namelijk zelf aan het rommelen (sorry dat ik het zo "hard" uitdruk) met geneesmiddelen, en dus met je lichaam en je gezondheid. Best kans dat de gevolgen mee zullen vallen, maar dat weet je niet zeker. In feite neem je dus een gok met je gezondheid.

Ook al zijn de gevolgen op korte termijn (nu dus) positief, op de lange termijn zouden ze wel eens heel nadelig kunnen zijn.

Vandaar dat ik je een consult bij de huisarts aanraad. Die heeft een brede blik. Hij kent jou en jouw ziektegeschiedenis. Goede kans dat hij je iets kan voorschrijven dat stukken beter werkt voor jouw specifieke suikerprobleem dan oxazepam. En wie weet kan hij je een dieetadvies geven (of je doorsturen naar een diëtist), of een andere leefregel, zodat je zelfs helemaal zonder medicijnen kunt.

Zou dit een idee zijn, denk je?

----------


## meneereddie

> Je hebt kennelijk een bepaalde reden om die pillen te gebruiken.
> 
> Tegelijkertijd weet je - gelukkig - dat er nadelen kunnen kleven aan dit gebruik, en stel je terecht vragen.
> 
> Ik adviseer je hierover eens bij je arts te rade te gaan. Je bent nu namelijk zelf aan het rommelen (sorry dat ik het zo "hard" uitdruk) met geneesmiddelen, en dus met je lichaam en je gezondheid. Best kans dat de gevolgen mee zullen vallen, maar dat weet je niet zeker. In feite neem je dus een gok met je gezondheid.
> 
> Ook al zijn de gevolgen op korte termijn (nu dus) positief, op de lange termijn zouden ze wel eens heel nadelig kunnen zijn.
> 
> Vandaar dat ik je een consult bij de huisarts aanraad. Die heeft een brede blik. Hij kent jou en jouw ziektegeschiedenis. Goede kans dat hij je iets kan voorschrijven dat stukken beter werkt voor jouw specifieke suikerprobleem dan oxazepam. En wie weet kan hij je een dieetadvies geven (of je doorsturen naar een diëtist), of een andere leefregel, zodat je zelfs helemaal zonder medicijnen kunt.
> ...


Beste Flogiston,

Ikzelf neem 1 Metformineper dag, ivm lichte diabetes.
Ik wilde slechts weten wat de gevolgen zijn voor iemand die 1 Oxazepam van 10 mg, bv 3 jaar achtereen inneemt.

Ik hoef hiervoor dus niet naar een arts.

Dank voor jouw bezorgde reactie.


Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Beste Adike,
> 
> Dank voor je reactie.
> Doch, ik wilde graag weten wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn van langdurige Oxa_inname...
> 
> *Ikzelf gebruik alleen 1 pil voor de suiker*.


Oxazepam is niet om diabetes te behandelen, maar voor neuro-psychologische, en lichaamlijke rust, en onderdrukking

Dat neem ik dus niet

Ik neem 1 Metformine per dag (da's wél voor diabetes!)

----------


## Adike

Tja, ik heb mijn best gedaan om op te zoeken wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn van dit middel, zie de bijsluiter. Het maakt mij niet uit wie het middel neemt.

----------


## Flogiston

Houd in gedachten dat de bijsluiter vertelt wat de bijwerkingen _kunnen_ zijn.

Veel bijwerkingen treden gelukkig bijna nooit op. Veel bijwerkingen komen bijvoorbeeld maar eens per 100 duizend keer voor.

Gelukkig maar, want als je altijd al die mogelijke bijwerkingen zou krijgen, zouden medicijnen onbruikbaar zijn.

----------


## Benzohater

Oxazepam en de gevolgen.. het is al weer even geleden dat dit draadje gestart werd. Toch wil ik er graag nog een reactie op geven.
Misschien leest TS het nog en anders is het voor anderen die met deze problematiek te maken hebben, nog zinvol.
Oxazepam valt net als vele pammetjes onder de benzodiazepinen.
Je vraagt je af wat de gevolgen zijn als je langdurig 10 mg per dag gebruikt.
Ik ben gedurende 4 jaar een forse gebruiker geweest van Clonazepam. Ik gebruikte ca. 14mg per nacht. En dat is een forse dosis.
Ik neem aan dat de werking ongeveer gelijk zal zijn. Het heeft alles te maken met de GABA receptoren.
Oxazepam ken ik niet en is volgens mij een licht 'pammetje' maar ongetwijfeld zal het langdurige gebruik op den duur hetzelfde effect geven.

Je hebt natuurlijk al eens begrepen dat je benzodiazepinen niet te lang moet gebruiken, dat staat in elke bijsluiter en dat kun je overal lezen.
Ook is de mening dat het op enig moment zijn werking verliest.
Maar er is maar relatief weinig bekend over het langdurig gebruik.

Aanvankelijk was de benzo voor mij een uitkomst. Ik gebruikte het om te slapen, jarenlang.
Nu, achteraf is dat het meest stomme dat ik ooit heb kunnen doen.

Je hebt namelijk geen idee wat het langdurige gebruik met je doet. Je krijgt allerlei lichamelijke klachten en er is geen dokter die je klachten zal herkennen. Ik heb wel 10 artsen bezocht de afgelopen 1,5 jaar en daar kwamen vele diagnoses uit, van fybriomyalgie, Me/CVS . PTSS etc etc.
Ik heb darm- en maagonderzoeken gehad, heb nog aanvullende medicatie gehad die helemaal verkeerd uitpakte en m'n persoonlijkheid was totaal anders.
Nogmaals, het veroorzaakt een enorm scala aan klachten die stuk voor stuk nooit aan het benzo-gebruik zullen worden toegeschreven. Geen arts zal die link leggen.

Stoppen met een benzo na het zo lang gebruikt te hebben is vreselijk moeilijk maar echt noodzakelijk. Van het grootste belang is het dat je het ZEER langzaam afbouwt. Eigenlijk bestaat er maar 1 manier en dat is volgens het schema van Dr. Ashton. 
Ik kan niet genoeg benadrukken dat je huisarts of welke arts hier te weinig vanaf weet. Je zult het zelf moeten doen. 

Hier is de link waar een wereld voor je open zal gaan: http://www.benzo.org.uk/amisc/dutchmanual.pdf
Als je eenmaal besloten hebt te stoppen ga je ernstige ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgen, deze kunnen zo erg zijn dat je het af en toe niet meer ziet zitten.
Als je het engels beheerst kun je hier steun vinden: http://www.benzobuddies.org/forum/index.php

Nogmaals, onderschat het probleem niet. Zowel tijdens het gebruik en ook de ontwenning niet.

Ik heb er 7 maanden over gedaan om af te bouwen. Nu ik het niet meer slik sinds enige maanden verdwijnen de lichamelijke klachten stuk voor stuk. Tussen de oren zal nog wel even duren maar gaat elke dag iets beter.

Veel succes!

----------


## Adike

Ik vind ook dat je inderdaad mogelijke bijwerkingen niet mag bagatelliseren. Bekijk de bijsluiter regelmatig en kijk welke klachten mogelijk kunnen voortvloeien uit bijwerkingen. Vaak treden er bijwerkingen op, waarvoor dan weer andere medicijnen gegeven worden die dan ook weer bijwerkingen kunnen hebben. Bijwerkingen kunnen zelfs meer klachten geven dan de oorspronkelijke klacht.

----------

